# Massanutten - June - Get Together



## Miss Marty (May 21, 2006)

TS Get Together


----------



## Patri (May 21, 2006)

We 
won't
be 
there 
until 
August.

We 
are 
looking
forward 
to 
the 
trip.


----------



## Emily (May 27, 2006)

Marty - My guys will be in Massanutten the middle of June.  I don't need to tell you they are an excited bunch - we haven't been since the waterpark has been completed.  We will be in Mountainside Villas.

Emily


----------



## Miss Marty (May 30, 2006)

Fareways Restaurant


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2006)

We checked out the new Indoor - Outdoor Water Park


----------



## Blitz (Jun 7, 2006)

We are to arrive June 30.  Looking forward except that we are also supposed to close on our new house by the end of June.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 7, 2006)

Marti, Golden Corral is a chain buffett that is just mediocre. There's got to be a better place. It's been years since I've been to Massofnuttin, altho now it sounds like a mass of somethin. The best food I ate while I was there was at an Amish Farmers Market. They had a restaurant in the market. I don't know if it's still there but I bet it is.  Also I still remember the food at Rowe's Restaurant at Staunton. It was fabulous!!  shaggy


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jun 7, 2006)

Blitz said:
			
		

> We are to arrive June 30.  Looking forward except that we are also supposed to close on our new house by the end of June.



We are scheduled to check in on June 30th at Summit also.

Lisa


----------



## nimrod (Jun 7, 2006)

Boston Beanery on Rt 33 in Harrisonburg has been our favorite family eatery.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 7, 2006)

We arrived at the Golden Corral Buffet and Grill on Market St 
in Harrisonburg . It was very nice to enjoy a meal with old and new timeshare owners & friends from The MidAtlantic  TimeShare Group


----------



## Ann-Marie (Jun 8, 2006)

Marty, Just wndering, the new restaurants that are at the waterpark, can someone use them without purchasing admission passes for the waterpark?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2006)

We have rode over to the new Water Park several times


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2006)

Woodstone at Massanutten  
Is divided into several sections 
First section - Townhouse Style
Second Second - 2 story Condo Style 
Third Second - 3 story Condo Style with Elevators


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2006)

New 3 story units at Woodstone will have High Speed Internet


----------



## Emily (Jun 10, 2006)

Do they still have the reduced rates for during the week at the waterpark for people staying at Massanutten?

Thanks
Emily


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 10, 2006)

*Massanutten*

Ask about the new 6 day pass


----------



## Emily (Jun 11, 2006)

I had seen what the website has posted . . 

I was trying to find out if they were still handing out a flyer that had weekday rates as listed in the cut/paste from a previous post.  One of my older daughters was there the week before memorial day and she said it was still $20 for the day.

The 6 day pass for 6 of us would probably be overkill.  At the most we would spend 1- 2 day there.

Emily



From a previous post . . . 

Regular Waterpark rates...(according to the full color brochure they handed us)...
Gen Admission.......................$40
Gen Admission (child under 42")......$20
Twilight Admission (5pm-close).......$32
Twilight--child..........................$16

Owner/Exchanger....................$32
Owner/Exchanger--child.........$16
Owner/Exch--Twilight............$26
Owner/Exch---Twilight--child.....$13

Activity Card holders.............$20
Activity Card----child............$10
Activity Twilight...............$16
Activity Twilight-child..............$8

Age 2 and under..........FREE at all times

HOWEVER.....They also gave us a copied off flyer with these rates(which they honored when we went):

As of 2/1/06...
Weekend/Holiday Rates...
General Admission Adult All day (10am-10pm).....$40.........Twilight (5pm-10pm)......$32
Gen Ad Child.................All day.....$20........twilight........$16

Property owner/exchanger adult all day...$32......twilight.......$26
Prop owner/exch child......All day......$16 ........twilight.......$13

Activity card holder Adult.......all day......$20 .........twilight......$16
Act card holder child........all day........$10 .......... twilight........$8

Under 2 years........free
Observer Rate.........$10

Winter Weekday -- All Day
General Admission Adult ........... $24
Gen adm child.........................$16

Owner/exchanger adult..............$20
Owner/exchanger child...............$13

Activity card holder adult...........$12
Activity card holder child.............$8

Under 2 years................free

Observer...................$10


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 12, 2006)

*Massanutten*

Note: You have to carry towels from home
or use the bath towels from the unit
Some units do not have washers and dryers

*So, The big issue within the resort is:   
towels hanging off the patios/decks! *


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 12, 2006)

*Massanutten*

We had a Four Bedroom Lock Out Townhouse Style Unit 
with a 2 Bedroom on the first floor and a 2 Bedroom unit 
on the second floor (Full & Partial Kitchen)


----------



## Emily (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks Marty - We usually bring large beach towels with us when we go to any resort, they take up an entire packing bag.

As far as the balcony, I'm guessing this is new for Massanutten since the opening of the waterpark - we haven't seen this on our previous two trips.

Emily


----------



## skulipeg (Jun 12, 2006)

Marty,

Thanks for all your updates.  Can you clear up one thing for me (we'll be there in mid-August for the first time).  For the waterpark, you mentioned no outside food/drink is allowed.  Do you absolutely have to buy their food when you are hungry?  Is there anyway to pack a picnic lunch or snacks, leave the waterpark to eat, then return without having to pay again?  Can you bring your own bottled water?

Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## STEVIE (Jun 12, 2006)

We have never been to this area.  Which part of the resort is newest, and which part is best for a family with two sons?  I am thinking of trying for an exchange for next summer.  Is there much to do in the area, and at the resort?   Thank you for all info.  Sue


----------



## Blitz (Jun 13, 2006)

SOS8260456 said:
			
		

> We are scheduled to check in on June 30th at Summit also.
> 
> Lisa



What unit are you in?  We're in 120L.  It will be my husband and I plus my 14 yr old daughter, who will probably be bringing a friend.  We'll have to touch base at some point.  We will pretty much be hanging around the resort, enjoying their activities.  With the stresses of moving (and my recent surgery) we need the break.


----------



## decolady424 (Jun 13, 2006)

We are arriving at Woodstone on July 15th, any other Tuggers going to be there then??

Deb:whoopie:


----------



## tedshare (Jun 14, 2006)

*Waterpark admission*



			
				skulipeg said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to pack a picnic lunch or snacks, leave the waterpark to eat, then return without having to pay again?....



We went to the Waterpark when we stayed at the Summit in late March.

At that time, when you bought the one day admission they put a bracelet on you so you could leave and re-enter for the rest of the day as long as you kept it on.  Back in March they were also handing out one towel per person when you entered (like a large white bath towel). They've apparently done away with the towels since then, so I suppose it's possible they could have changed the admission policy too.  

You can give them a call if you want to be sure; the phone # for the Waterpark is 540-437-3340.

Hope you have a great trip!  

Ted


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 17, 2006)

*Massanutten*

Last Fourth of July week we stayed in 
The Summit Grenoble Woods Units 136


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 17, 2006)

*Massanutten*

This time 
We stayed in Unit 195 Upper and Lower Levels 
We were a little disappointed to only have 2 rear 
decks/patios/porches  
It was still nice - just built different  
The stairway was cross ways and we did not have 
the extra front patios/porches or windows in the bathroom!

Each unit has 4 plastic chairs and one little snack table 
It would be nicer if they had a full size plastic table  
and maybe a chaise lounge to sit out on to relax.

PS: The front and back doors do not have screens!
So be careful not to let in bugs, flies and other critters!!


----------

